# Als root unter KDE in media:/ keine Einträge

## alex00

Habe als root unter KDE in media:/ keine Einträge. Als normaler User ist alles wunderbar. Gibt es dafür eine Erklärung. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

----------

## xraver

Wenn das sogar nicht so beabsichtigt ist, könnte es auch daran liegen das root nicht in der Gruppe plugdev ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Wenn das sogar nicht so beabsichtigt ist, könnte es auch daran liegen das root nicht in der Gruppe plugdev ist.

 

Ist root nicht automatisch in allen Gruppen? Ich habe noch nie eine Gruppe zu root hinzugefügt. Und plugdev muß man bei mir nur zum User hinzufügen.

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ist root nicht automatisch in allen Gruppen? Ich habe noch nie eine Gruppe zu root hinzugefügt. Und plugdev muß man bei mir nur zum User hinzufügen.

 

Ich weiss es nicht genau, vielleicht kann ja jemand Aufklärung geben.

Ist root wirklich in allen Gruppen?

 *groups als root ausgeführt wrote:*   

> root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy dialout tape video

 

//edit

Habs mal eben selber getestet.

Im Konqueror als root gestaret war media:/ leer.

root der Gruppe plugdev zugefügt - Konqueror zeigt nun die Platten in media:/ an.

Also war meine Lösung doch richtig   :Razz:  .

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na gut, was dazu gelernt. Unter Gnome ist es anders, da ist mount von alleine gefüllt. Deshalb dachte ich nicht, dass es an plugdev liegen kann. Unter KDE werden wohl nur Wechsellaufwerke automatisch gemountet.

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Unter KDE werden wohl nur Wechsellaufwerke automatisch gemountet.

 

IMHo auch nur wenn man in der Gruppe plugdev ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Habs gerade mal ausprobiert. Komqueror zeigt es an, von alleine ist da nichts geöffnet. Also man bekommt erst dann einen Eintrag in /media, wenn man mit den Konqueror drauf zugreift, vorher nicht.

----------

## alex00

ok danke euch. Werde es am Abend mal ausprobieren.

----------

